# Massey 4710



## Soggy Bottom (Feb 4, 2020)

Looking at buying a new tractor and have been looking at the Massey 4710. The dealer down the road had a 5711 I looked at last week. A very nice tractor but I think it is more tractor than I really need. It seems the 4710 will fit my needs better. Tractor will be used for pulling a weed sprayer, and a small square bale operation. I also like the fact that the MF does not have a particulate filter or EGR valve. No regin cycle, only takes DEF. Any input on this tractor good or bad? Thanks


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Well IMHO but I think that 5700 series is better overall as it has 4cyl vs 3 and though it may seem more powerful that what you need right now I've heard plenty of "I wish I'd got the bigger one" very very seldom the other way around, Here's is link that may help you:


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I’ve got a 4710 have over 1200 hrs on it now no problems so far well pleased with tractor and the build quality. I did have the valve stems replaced on the tires my came with rubber ones that were showing signs of dry rot possibly from manure? They should put the Brass/metal ones on them.the 3 cylinder has plenty of power and seems easy on fuel it does not have the lugging power of the old Perkins power Massey’s it is more of a high reving engine.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Massey builds a good tractor; I've owned two and both were trouble free. I agree with Trillium Farm. I'm sure the 4710 will do all you need it to do for now but as a buddy once told me when I was worried about a 40x60 barn being too big, "Charlie, you can't build a barn too big." He was right, I now need a bigger barn. Both should do you a great job but in my humble opinion if you can afford to go either way, I would go big. But, as they say, "opinions are like belly buttons, everybody has one."


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain’t got one....but I did look at them, I liked the tranny action iirc....seems it disengages when brakes are applied or something? Idk, may be far off......


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I have fell victim to the idea that the smaller tractor is ‘just’ enough. There will come a time or circumstance where you will wish you had the 10 or so extra horsepower. Another thing to seriously consider is resale value. Compare values on equal 5 year old tractors and you may find that the bigger tractor has already paid for itself.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

4709 here with about 900 hrs. Open station, 3615 loader. I wanted the 5711, but open stations were few and far between at the time (needed for barn cleanout)..... very pleased with the tractor I got. Loads of power and weight. Our other tractor is a MF 5460 Perkins 4.4, the 4709 will run our mower conditioner and round baler toe to toe with the 5460.

There's been a few bugs but nothing serious. Dealer has serviced the DEF system a couple of times, loader cables got moisture in them and had to be replaced, and the wheel spacing was set way too narrow when it came, had to widen it out. We do have excellent dealer service, nearly 3 hrs away and will often show up the day you call, if not then the next morning by 8am.

For a sprayer and small squares, 4710 will be well more than just enough...


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Not sure if you've purchased it yet, but here are my thoughts after owning a 4710 cab model for 3 years... I currently have a JD 5100M cab model.

Cons
1) Wiring harness failed somewhere around 500-600 hrs. Dealer brought me a 4609 loaner, and it took 6 weeks or so to get the 4710 back.
2) Royal pain in the *** to keep the condenser, intercooler, and radiator clean. They're packed in tight and don't slide out.
3) A/C can't keep up (see #2)
4) 3 cyl rated at 88hp on the PTO, but weak on torque because, well it's a 3 cyl. Also, tractor would run hotter than it should when round baling (see #2).
5) DEF tank is too small for a full day's work
6) 12 speed transmission (6 hi/6 lo) sucks. Hard to find a good gear for certain conditions, and I'd imagine that's gonna be a PITA when square baling, especially if not using an inline.
7) Engine air filter requires constant cleaning and replacement. No dust trap like the Deere has.
8) Dealer support got sketchy

Pros
1) Good road speed
2) Appears more affordable (see list of cons)
3) No DPF or regen, but I'd rather have DPF and regen (see cons #5)
4) Good size cab (see cons #3)
5) Comes with good tires. At around 800 hrs there was nearly no wear and I road it.

If I were you I would snag a 5711 Global Series with the Dyna 4 transmission.


----------



## Slippery Slopes (Jun 12, 2021)

I have an older Tier 2 MF 3635 with the 3.3 Sisu engine. I'm making less HP than the intercooled versions, but it's adequate for me. It does have a good low end for a little turbo, but is best when in the revs. I bale with an old Super Hayliner 68, and it has no problem pulling hills with a full wagon as fast as that baler can handle. The good thing is that Sisu's (now Agco Power) sip diesel. I've had no issues with the tractor after 1100 hours. I replaced the AC compressor to only find out that it didn't fix the sucky AC output. I do wish there was a gear between 1H and 4M for the 5209 discbine, though for the most part 6-7mph is not too fast unless the field is bumpy. I pull a MF 82 4-bottom in clay till in 3M or 4M..

I also like the 5711 with the Dyna 4, and have been looking for a good used specimen. Nice machine.


----------

